# MEDIO FSICO > Embalses > Norte >  Tres heridos y una desaparecida por la rotura de una presa en Arenas que arras cuatro inmuebles

## JMTrigos

Posiblemente no sea una presa y si un canal. A la espera de mas noticias.
http://www.elcomercio.es/20120913/as...209130434.html

----------


## jlois

La presa de E-ON se encuentra cerca de Can, en Poncebos se halla la central. Quizs haya sido la rotura de alguna canalizacin como tu bien dices. De todas formas siempre es lamentable lo que conlleva un suceso de esta ndole. Estaremos atentos a lo que se vaya sabiendo. Gracias por la informacin.

----------


## JMTrigos

Se trata del canal que va desde Poncebos a Arenas para la minicentral de Valdelabarca.

----------


## jlois

Y ese canal comienza en la misma central de Poncebos o ms arriba de la misma, JMTrigos ?

----------


## frfmfrfm

Pero la noticia es la rotura de una presa no de un canal.
No es lo mismo.
Un saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

Evidentemente no es lo mismo, ni mucho menos; pero ya sabemos que a veces el que informa desinforma.

----------


## JMTrigos

Para Jlois, el agua lo toma en el embalse de Poncebos si mal no recuerdo por debajo de la central de Camarmea, desde ahi va canalizada hasta encima de Arenas donde hay una especie de deposito o embalse para alimentar la cmara de carga de la central de Valdelabarca. Y es ese embalse el que ha debido romper.
En esta vista de Maps se aprecia mejor la instalacin.
https://maps.google.es/maps?q=Ponceb...urias&t=h&z=17

Edito para poner enlaces a las galeras de fotos de la prensa

http://comunidad.lne.es/galeria-mult...s/46790/1.html

http://www.elcomercio.es/multimedia/...-arenas-0.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

Algunas imgnes de lo sucedido:



http://www.abc.es/20120913/sociedad/...09130836.html#



http://www.rtve.es/noticias/20120913...s/563073.shtml


Saludos

----------


## jlois

Si veis las imgenes que cita en su enlace JMTrigos son tremendas.

----------


## perdiguera

Por lo que he podido ver parece que se rompi la presa cuyo embalse tiene forma triangular en la foto que ha puesto JMTrigos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Por lo que he podido ver parece que se rompió la presa cuyo embalse tiene forma triangular en la foto que ha puesto JMTrigos.


No sé, pero en las imágenes aéreas que han emitido este mediodía en los informativos se veía claramente que la rotura había sido en un canal.

----------


## jlois

De una u otra manera los daños son importantes. Esperemos que no se produzcan nuevas incidencias y que se ayude lo más  rápido posible a paliar esos daños que ya sabemos como funciona la administración.

----------


## perdiguera

Tiene razón F. Lázaro he visto las imágenes por TVE y es un trozo del canal.
Gracias por la aclaración.

----------


## jlois

Pues la concesionaria de la explotación hidroeléctrica va a tener que rendir cuentas en este asunto.

----------


## JMTrigos

Buenas, hoy ya salen en la prensa algunas cosas mas aclaradas. Se trata de un canal aunque lo llamen presa debido a su tamaño -mayor que el canal propiamente dicho de traída- en esa zona donde acumulaba agua para alimentar la cámara de carga de la central. Había estado vacío para mantenimiento hasta ayer 13/9.
Prensa local de hoy:
http://www.lne.es/asturias/2012/09/1...s/1297867.html

http://www.elcomercio.es/20120913/as...209130434.html

----------


## JMTrigos

Hola, no se que pasó pero puse una respuesta hace un rato y ha desaparecido, no se si sera por las caches de los navegadores.....
Por lo visto es una zona del canal mas ancha por lo que la llaman embalse, que es donde acumula agua antes de la cámara de carga.

Prensa de hoy 14/9:
http://www.lne.es/asturias/2012/09/1...s/1297867.html

http://www.elcomercio.es/20120913/as...209130434.html

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias por la información JMTrigos .

A veces hay mensajes que por algún error se quedan pendientes de aprobación, ya está arreglado.

Saludos :Smile:

----------


## jlois

Gracias JMTrigos por el seguimiento de los sucesos.

----------


## REEGE

El otro día vi la noticia por la tele y el paisaje era dantesco!! Parece mentira que sin ser una presa haya causado tanto daño y lo malo la pérdida de una vida y algunos heridos!!
Más perjuicios y mala publicidad para nuestras obras hidráulicas, que a mi parecer tienen un alto nivel!! :Frown:

----------


## jlois

Ayer me olvidé de citar las noticias de tele5 dónde hacían referencia a que la empresa concesionaria de la explotación del canal que ha sufrido esa rotura, había estimado en más de 1 000 000 de litros de agua los que provocaron los daños que todos hemos podido ver en las imágenes. Y que se presume que las obras realizadas en una pista que acompaña al canal puedan estar relacionadas con la rotura del mismo. 
Seguiremos pendientes por si aparecen más datos sobre este desastre.

----------


## JMTrigos

También ha salido en prensa local el tema de las obras de la pista.
http://www.lne.es/oriente/2012/09/20...s/1300492.html

----------


## JMTrigos

De aquellos desastres.....
http://www.elcomercio.es/asturias/or...702120807.html

----------

Jonasino (03-jul-2015)

----------

